# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Scania OmniExpress

## kuukanko

Scania on julkistanut Tanskassa uuden kaukoliikennemallinsa, Scania OmniExpressin. Lehdistötiedote tanskaksi

OmniExpressistä tehdään 3,4 m korkeaa linjaliikenteeseen sopivaa versiota ja 3,6 m korkeaa turistibussia. Pituusvaihtoehdot ovat 11 metristä 15 metriin. Toimitukset alkavat tämän vuoden aikana.

OmniExpressin kori valmistetaan Lahdessa Lahden Autokori Oy:llä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Tanskalaiset lienevät OmniExpressin tärkeimpiä asiakkaita heti Suomen kotimarkkinoiden jälkeen. Siinä missä meillä arvostettaneen korkeampaa tilausajo- ja pikavuoroautoa, niin Tanskassa käynee kaupaksi matalampi linjaliikenteen OmniExpress, korvaten samalla Flyer-mallin ja Scanian Omnilinen.

----------


## killerpop

Tässäpä jälleen haastetta kalustolistojen tekijöille. Laitetaanko korimerkiksi Lahti vai Scania ja mitenkä OmniExpressien eri korkeusversiot erotetaan toisistaan...

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mistähän kuvan tuosta OmniExpressistä voisi löytää?

----------


## Naamari

Taitaa tuo OmniExpress olla Norjan vientiin suunniteltu malli uudesta vielä julkaisua odottavasta lahtelaisesta...LAKin sivuilla kerrotaan että tilauksia on tullut etenkin Ruotsista ja Norjasta...Ja voihan se olla että jokunen Eagle tai Falcon viela rantautuu Norjaan...

Ja onhan Carruskin valmistanut koreja Norjaan vientiin kuten: Scania Classic ja Scania Classic Comfort...

----------


## karihoo

> Siksi toiseksi lyhenteillä voi olla useampia merkityksiä.


Täällä foorumilla on kyseisen valmistajan korittamaa Mercedes-Benz alustalle tehtyä bussia nimitetty MERLA:ksi. Ainakin Westendin Linjalla on yksi tällainen auto käytössään (nykyinen kylkinumero 69).

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistähän kuvan tuosta OmniExpressistä voisi löytää?


Bussimallin ensimmäinen julkinen esittely oli eilen Norjassa Transport 2007 -messuilla. Norjalaisten bussiharrastajien keskustelupalstalta löytyy nyt kuvia:
http://www.rhf.no/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=1562

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ihan hyvältä näytti. Pirteän värinen tuo matkustamo tuossa yhdessä kuvassa. Katotaan, rantautuuko kyseinen kulkupeli suomeenkin..

----------


## killerpop

> Ihan hyvältä näytti. Pirteän värinen tuo matkustamo tuossa yhdessä kuvassa. Katotaan, rantautuuko kyseinen kulkupeli suomeenkin..


Taitanen ymmärtää rantautumisen väärin, mutta ihan varmaa on, että näitä Suomeenkin jää, kun kerran täällä valmistetaan. Eaglen ja Falconin korvaajaksihan tämä malli on tarkoitettu ja kumpaakin on hankittu joka vuosi useita kymmeniä tilaus- ja pikavuoroliikenteeseen, juurikin Scanian alustalla, jonka päälle tämä uusi konsepti on tehty.

Kyseisen kulkupelin muodoista ei voi kovin kauniisti puhua, takapää oli suorastaan järkyttävän näköinen. Kyllä on vaikea uskoa, että saman valmistajan käsialaa on kaunislinjaiset Scala-bussit. Volvon ja Lahden turistibussien tämän vuotiset mallistojen uudistukset näyttääkin menevän Volvon eduksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> takapää oli suorastaan järkyttävän näköinen.


Minulle siitä takapäästä tuli mieleen TKL:n vanhojen lovinokka-Sisujen keula  :Smile:  Ei kuitenkaan taida olla saman suunnittelijan käsialaa, jos ei Ajokilla lovinokkaa ole suunnitellut joku heti työuransa aluksi ja sitten siirtynyt LAK:lle suunnittelemaan OmniExpressiä viimeisenä hommanaan ennen eläkettä.

----------


## killerpop

Yksi Scania OmniExpress menee Ahvenanmaalaiselle Williams Bus Ab:lle, Ålands Busshistorian mukaan malli on Scania K420 OmniExpress 360. Eli ilmeisesti 340/360 korkeusjaoittelu saadaan mallimerkintöihin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko tietoa, että milloinka uusia Scania Omniexpress malleja valmistuu, ja kenelle Suomen ensimmäiset menevät? Mitä mieltä ollaan uutuuden ulkonäöstä, onko onnistunut? Jännä tieto sinänsä tämä valmistus materiaali - ruostumaton teräs! Alumiinia käytetään jonkin verran.

----------


## killerpop

> Onko tietoa, että milloinka uusia Scania Omniexpress malleja valmistuu, ja kenelle Suomen ensimmäiset menevät? Mitä mieltä ollaan uutuuden ulkonäöstä, onko onnistunut? Jännä tieto sinänsä tämä valmistus materiaali - ruostumaton teräs! Alumiinia käytetään jonkin verran.


Ensimmäisten joukossa lienee tämä Kososen #17, jonka tämänkin forumin käyttäjä sv on kuvannut. Suurella varmuudella on yksi menossa Williams:lle, mutta se ei yltäne ensimmäisten joukkoon.

----------


## killerpop

Kosonen #17: YS2K4X20001857852 K340IB
Savonlinja #820: 1857894 K310IB

----------


## kuukanko

Heltech näyttää hankkineen uuden OmniExpressin (JHK-531), taitaa olla kouluauto. Uusimman Bussiammattilaisen mukaan OmniExpresseistä n. 80% menee vientiin ja Suomeen on tilattu tähän mennessä vain reilut 20 bussia.

----------


## Tunni

Liikenne Vuorela Miehikkälästä on saanut Scania OmniExpressin

----------


## Kotkalainen

Mikä Savonlinjan OmniExpress on saanut EB teipit? Tuli nähtyä EB teippillä päällystetty Savonlinjan OmniExpress noin klo 18.20 Helsinginkadulla matkalla kohti Mäkelänkatua.

----------


## killerpop

> Mikä Savonlinjan OmniExpress on saanut EB teipit?


Olet havainnut todennäköisesti joko auton #852 tai #853, jotka ovat ihan uudesta asti olleet EB-väreissä. Luovutettu Savonlinjalle jokusia päiviä sitten, eli kyse on tämän kesän uutuuksista.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Yksi Scania OmniExpress menee Ahvenanmaalaiselle Williams Bus Ab:lle, Ålands Busshistorian mukaan malli on Scania K420 OmniExpress 360. Eli ilmeisesti 340/360 korkeusjaoittelu saadaan mallimerkintöihin.


Tällainen tämä teliauto on: kuva




> Olet havainnut todennäköisesti joko auton #852 tai #853, jotka ovat ihan uudesta asti olleet EB-väreissä. Luovutettu Savonlinjalle jokusia päiviä sitten, eli kyse on tämän kesän uutuuksista.


OK, tässä olisi kuva 853: linkki Täytyy sanoa, että omasta mielestäni EB värit sopii OmniExpressiin hyvin. Ei näytä toi metallin värinen kohta niin kamalta.

----------


## killerpop

Savonlinjalle näyttää tulleen lisääkin EB-OmniExpressejä autojen #852 (XKY-557) ja #853 (XKY-558) lisäksi.

Numerolla #854 on XKY-562 Scania K310IB 1860537 / OmniExpress 360 YK900L36080008431

----------


## esk1m0

Ohessa kuva Pl:n uutukaisesta. Tarkemmin Pl-196.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Ohessa kuva Pl:n uutukaisesta. Tarkemmin Pl-196.


Kyseisen auton lisäksi Kotkaan on tulossa kaksi OmniExpressiä. Toinen tulee kuulemma Kotka-Turku välille PL 109:n tilalle. Kyseisessä autossa ei kuulemma ole edessä 1+2 penkitystä edessä, vaan 2+2. Näistä kahdesta Kotkaan tulevasta OmniExpressistä toinen seisoo Kotkassa Pohjolan Liikenteen varikolla ilman rahastusvälineitä.

----------


## esk1m0

Yksi tulee vielä Helsinkiin kesäksi, mutta siirtyy sitten syksyn tullen Helsinki-Oulu välille.

----------


## killerpop

> Yksi Scania OmniExpress menee Ahvenanmaalaiselle Williams Bus Ab:lle, Ålands Busshistorian mukaan malli on Scania K420 OmniExpress 360. Eli ilmeisesti 340/360 korkeusjaoittelu saadaan mallimerkintöihin.


Williams:lle on samaisen lähteen mukaan mennyt jo järjestyksessään kolmas OmniExpress, joista tuorein (ÅLA 88) vaikuttaa olevan jälleen telialustalla kuten viime vuonna ostettu (ja tänä vuonna pois myyty) yksilö.

----------


## Eräs...

> Williams:lle on samaisen lähteen mukaan mennyt jo järjestyksessään kolmas OmniExpress, joista tuorein (ÅLA 88) vaikuttaa olevan jälleen telialustalla kuten viime vuonna ostettu (ja tänä vuonna pois myyty) yksilö.


Minkähän takia tuo viime vuonna ostettu auto pantiin niin nopeasti kierrätykseen? Olisiko siinä ollut joitakin lastentauteja...

----------


## tkunnas

> Minkähän takia tuo viime vuonna ostettu auto pantiin niin nopeasti kierrätykseen? Olisiko siinä ollut joitakin lastentauteja...


Ehkä ostaja huomasi vasta auton kotiin saatuaan katsoa, miltä se näyttää takaapäin...

----------


## Miska

> Ehkä ostaja huomasi vasta auton kotiin saatuaan katsoa, miltä se näyttää takaapäin...


Tulivat sitten ilmeisesti katumapäälle ja tilasivat heti uuden samanlaisen...

----------


## killerpop

Sattuipa silmiini oheinen uutinen Etelä-Suomen Sanomista, 21.11.2008:




> *Lahden Autokori lomauttaa 120*
> 
> Lahden Autokorin väki joutuu pakkolomalle, koska töistä on tällä haavaa puutetta. Loma kestää neljästä kahdeksaan viikkoon, ja osa aloitti jo maanantaina.
> Autokorin tilauskanta paranee kevättä kohti, sillä yhtiö on saanut suuren tilauksen Britanniasta.

----------


## kuukanko

Scania OmniExpress 3.20 ensiesittelyssä: http://www.scania.fi/media/press-rel...ttelyssa.aspx#

----------


## Kuru

Toivottavasti tekisivät kunnon tilat kuskille tuohon malliin

----------


## bussifriikki

Scania Touringin kyljessä lukee "in cooperation with Higer". Eikö Omnienkin kylkeen pitäisi laittaa lahtelaisen nimi

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko 320-mallia muilla kuin Pohjolan Liikenteellä?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko 320-mallia muilla kuin Pohjolan Liikenteellä?


Suomesta jos puhutaan niin ei ole, ulkomailta niitä muistaakseni löytyy enemmän kuin täältä.

----------


## kuukanko

OmniExpressiä on alkanut saada myös kaasukäyttöisenä. Trelleborgin kunta Ruotsissa osti ensimmäiset. Uutinen ruotsiksi

----------


## Nak

> OmniExpressiä on alkanut saada myös kaasukäyttöisenä. Trelleborgin kunta Ruotsissa osti ensimmäiset.


Mahtaako olla ensimmäiset lahdessa tehdyt kaasubussit? Saakohan LE:tä myös kaasuna? 

Asiaa sivuten. Jutussa mainitaan Euro6 perheen moottoreiden tehot ja tyypit joita on saatavilla tällä hetkellä. Nopeasti voisi ymmärtää, että bussiinkin saa sen oikean Scanian moottorin eli V8:n, mutta siinä ilmeisesti kuitenkin tarkoitetaan myös kuorma-autojen moottoreita :/

----------

